# Back to Basics ??? ,,,,,,



## werdna (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I havent hasd much luck ,as I must leave home to see my mother who as alzheimers disease , so I must go & help her out, & I must go away for a few weeks at a time ).I live in an apartment, which has 4 months with No air conditioning , or heat .This makes it very hard to keep my tempetures & humidity at the correct levels. Also I have no one to help me either. Anyways back to basics, I am Not going to use my aeroponic system during this heat. I resently put 30 plants ( from a 1 liter cup ) , into 2 gallon pots with promix. I have 2-4' Cooltubes with 1000 watts on each end. I have a light mover , only moving 12" . I put a Reeferman strain called Butterscotch Haw..The plants are all around 12" now, in 1 week, I have the light on 18 on & 4 off . I think I will grow these for another 2 weeks, then start flowering. My tempetures are a little high (but I also have a CO2 reg. & Tank), but my humity is 25%, so I added a humitifyer.Once the air cond. goes on, my temps. & hum. will settle down ( I also have a portable air conditioner, but it is to hard to use in this apt. !!) thats why I am in promix this summer inside. I am feeding the crop superthrive , & a little grow. I am wondering about this Dutch Master liquid Light, if I should try it in my mister, as it is suppose to work good, as I have heard ?. I transplanted from a dixie cup, then into a 1 liter cup, then into a 2 gallon bucket, But I only filled them half way, so the roots will grow faster,then when I start flowering ,I will transplant into a full 2 gallon pot , as I said in 3 weeks. Does anyone see me doing something wrong or have any advice ?. Any advice is well appreciated. I keep my water at a ph of 6.2, temp.at 76 degrees when the lights are on in flowering. On the Cooltubes ,I have a Can fan with a 6" 600cfm inline. I also have another exaust fan attached (if needed)Does anyone see me doing something wrong or have any advice ?. Any advice is well appreciated.


----------



## werdna (Jun 14, 2009)

I have all this equiptment but am not using it this summer?. I have 2-4' Cooltubes with 1000 watts (hps) in each end, so 4000 watts on these. I have a light mover, a potable air conditioner , a 400 MH , lots of 4' T5s floresents. Fans , I have 4 inlines a 4"-225 cfm, 2-6" 605cfm, & 450cfm, a 8" 650 cfm. 2-4 by 8 foot tables, an aeroponic (Gene4al Hydroponic 60 & a 36 site unit). CO2 injector with 2 tanks. PH pens, ph ,temp., & ec meters.A few air pumps, etc.I have lots of GREAT strains. I am not using 1 quarter of this equiptment, as I am growing in 2 gallon pots with pronmix at this point in time. So ANY Advise is WELL APPRECIATED !!!!!!!! Thanks !!! in Advance


----------



## ozman (Jun 14, 2009)

READ READ READ READ,sounds like you are on the right track,and have thought all the angles,Happy Green Mojo to you


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 14, 2009)

> have the light on 18 on & 4 off



do you only have 22 hrs in your days ,,:giggle:

goodluck :48:

and all the best to your mom eace:


----------

